# Jay Peak April 30



## Geoff (Apr 30, 2010)

There are a whole bunch o' aspects of Jay Peak that just blow away Killington

#1:  They are open

#2: The Tram Haus.   The rooms are really nice.   The only *cough* slopeside hotel *cough* at Killington is that hell hole Grand Summit with the cheap indoor-outdoor carpet, cheesey low end kitchenettes right out of Motel 6, and crappy furniture.   The Tram Haus is comparable to slopside I've stayed at in Vail on expense report.   Solid build quality.   High end everything.   You are right at the main lift, not at some crappy beginner area where you have to hump a few hundred yards in ski boots to find snow. 

A really nice room.  This was a 2 bedroom unit.   I walked in and thought... Hmmm...  I could spend my winters here...   






Right in the center of everything with true ski-in/ski-out










The Tram Haus Bar was really nice.  The decor inside is pretty cool using recycled bits from the old tram.   The deck outside is a fantastic location and has great stonework.  Just like at Sugarbush, you could get a premium pint of beer for $4.50.   Me 'n Shortski had the Tram Ale.   Mister Moose was non-alcoholic for some reason.   The food was really good and came out very quickly.   Shortski's burger was brought out by Steve Wright.   When was the last time you saw a VP at Killington helpin' out on a busy day humping food to tables?   Chris Nyberg is very hands on but you don't see the rest of them filling in when some grunt job needs doing.   





Here are Mister Moose and Shortski soaking up the sun





The cover was good.   The cover on Superstar is better but they couldn't be bothered to spin a lift at Killington





I'm told Jay Peak sold 750 day tickets on Thursday and another 500 on Friday.   I imagine Saturday will be up over 1000.   Do the math.   They're making money at this.   All their customers feel good about Jay Peak.   I find myself thinking about the advantages of 355 inches of natural snow, a really good vibe, much lower prices, and some excellent terrain.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 30, 2010)

Warm temps, bright sun and soft snow was the story up here today. The snow actually got better as the day wore on with warmer temps and turned more corn like. Still tons of snow on Haynes and Jet, but jet is getting bony towards the runout. Have fun up there this weekend and I'm planning on heading back on Sunday if the weather cooperates. In a way, I'm kinda glad that Killington closed as this was a great time and I'm glad that i helped support their local community

These were at the front desk. Nice touch and tells the story well



































The Jay Flamingo





Burke and the whites in the background





Last Run and some kick ass corn snow





Last Run on Jet towards the bottom


----------



## TheBEast (May 1, 2010)

Looks outstanding!


----------

